# Proyecto de un transmisor de largo alcance



## Emanuel2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

hola amigos del foro quisiera que me ayuden estoy con ganas de armar un transmisor de FM o AM que alcance unos 10 km en el foro encontré muchos circuitos y están muy buenos

bueno quisiera que me recomienden que circuito armar.. 

gracias desde ya...


----------



## tiago (Feb 19, 2013)

@emanuel2013  Esa decisión debe ser tuya, acorde a los materiales que se empleen y la posibilidad que tengas de conseguirlos, aparte, la dificultad técnica a la que estes dispuesto a enfrentarte. El costo económico y la antena o antenas que vayas a emplear también debes tenerlo en cuenta.

La ubicación es importante, de forma que no es lo mismo, según a que altura ubiques el sistema radiante y el panorama de edificios que haya a tu alrededor.
Una vez expongas y valores éstas circunstancias, te podremos decir que tipo de emisor es el que mas se ajusta a tus necesidades.

Y sobre todo debes saber si lo quieres para AM o para FM

Saludos.


----------



## Emanuel2013 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hola tiago gracias por tu cooperación con mi proyecto, bueno te cuento, mi pueblo es chico no mas de 2 km y medio a la redonda, no ay edificios altos en el pueblo.

Mi casi si es alta es 5 metros de alto mas la antena 2 metros 50 total 7.50 tengo cable y un gabinete de computadora para armarlo ay al transmisor..

bueno ablando de transmisor me disidí por uno de FM es la frecuencia que mas se usa por qui..
a te cuento, conseguí un plano en Internet y vi un transmisor de FM de 18w averigüe y ay cosas que me dejaron en duda nose si anda o no anda - HAY ESTA LA FOTO DEL PLANO.. y lo que comentaron los colegas del FORO DE ELECTRÓNICA.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-fm-18-watts-18626/

Lo que quiero armar yo es un buen transmisor que llegue lejos y se escuche bien claro el sonido que eso es muy importante, no quiero renegar con armar y desarmar los circuito..

Gracias tiago saludos..


----------



## tiago (Feb 20, 2013)

Emanuel2013 dijo:


> Hola tiago gracias por tu cooperación con mi proyecto, bueno te cuento, mi pueblo es chico no mas de 2 km y medio a la redonda, no ay edificios altos en el pueblo.
> 
> Mi casi si es alta es 5 metros de alto mas la antena 2 metros 50 total 7.50 tengo cable y un gabinete de computadora para armarlo ay al transmisor..
> 
> ...



Bueno, en cuanto a la altura de la antena, has de considerar que se mide sin tener en cuenta la altura del edificio donde está instalada, ya que para las transmisiones, el suelo, son los tejados de los edificios.

En segundo lugar te aconsejo que montes un transmisor que está suficientemente comprobado y que tenga unas caracteristicas que te satisfagan ahora, y en posteriores ampliaciones de tu equipo de radio, así no tendrás que montar un transmisor cada vez que quieras mejorar. Uno bastante adecuado es el Verónica, que lo encontrarás en los post destacados.

Está explicado de una manera muy amplia y hay mucha gente montando éste proyecto, por lo que te será muy facil encontrar apoyo en las dudas o problemas que te surjan. Parece un montaje complejo, pero es sencillo de realizar. 

Hay versiones de 1 Watt y de mas potencia, para cubrir la distancia que quieres con eficacia, monta algo de unos 25 Watt, o sea, un Verónica y un amplificador de RF, de esa forma aprendes y te haces con un equipo por partes, lo cual es ideal para aprender y perfecto para modificar y ampliar. La calidad de sonido y estabilidad del Verónica son estupendas.

Piensa tambien que te hará falta un generador de Stereo para que tus emisiones sean en Stereo, así como un compresor de audio y algunos complementos de audio que se pueden ver mas tarde ...

Lo primero es el transmisor, montate uno bueno, comprobado y bien desarrollado en el Foro y no tendrás que ir armando y desarmando, ademas te dará la calidad que te hace falta para cualquier proyecto o ampliación futura.



> Lo que quiero armar yo es un buen transmisor que llegue lejos y se  escuche bien claro el sonido que eso es muy importante, no quiero  renegar con armar y desarmar los circuito..


Por eso debes montar algo que valga la pena desde el principio ...


Saludos.


----------



## Emanuel2013 (Feb 20, 2013)

ok tiago gracias

bueno como vos dijiste algo que valga la pena y ande bien quiero armar, che como ago para encontrar el circuito me desis que valla al post destacados.. no puedo encontrar..


----------



## tiago (Feb 20, 2013)

Emanuel2013 dijo:


> ok tiago gracias
> 
> bueno como vos dijiste algo que valga la pena y ande bien quiero armar, che como ago para encontrar el circuito me desis que valla al post destacados.. no puedo encontrar..



Éste es el post, no te asustes con lo largo y documentado que está. Lo ha llevado a cabo mucha gente. Lleva su faena, pero se vé compensado por los resultados.
PLL 1 vatio Veronica

Saludos.


----------



## Emanuel2013 (Feb 20, 2013)

gracias tiago veré como esta el circuito, cualquier cosa aviso y te cuento como van las cosas con el proyecto

saludos..


----------



## DavidGuetta (Feb 20, 2013)

Cuando llegue de las vacaciones (el lunes) te aporto con el diagrama del amplificador de 30W que uso en mi transmisor. Lo empujo con 3-4W de entrada.

Saludos!


----------



## Emanuel2013 (Feb 21, 2013)

he dale david gracias.

che les cuento vi el circuito del transmisor verónica esta muy bueno, 

ahora le cuento..  conseguí un transmisor de 4watt en Fm, esta bastante bueno y sencillo.

mi pregunta es: a un transmisor de 4watt le puedo conectar el amplificador de 30w que me recomiendas david, pregunto también a los 30Watt esos se le puede agregar mas potencia.?

bueno esas son mis preguntas aquí están, algunas fotos de ese trasmisor de 4Watt

saludos y gracias por la gran ayuda...


----------



## tiago (Feb 21, 2013)

Emanuel2013 dijo:


> mi pregunta es: a un transmisor de 4watt le puedo conectar el amplificador de 30w que me recomiendas david, pregunto también a los 30Watt esos se le puede agregar mas potencia.?



Si que puedes, ya que te han dicho que se excita con 3 - 4 Watios.
Le puedes sumar mas potencia, hay varias formas, pero lo suyo, es hacer el amplificador con la potencia que cumpla sobradamente tus expectativas, por ejemplo, si vas a usar 30 Watios, montalo de 50 - 60 para poder subir la potencia cuando desees., y no ir agregando etapas, que las tienes que sintonizar una a una y vas a correr el riesgo de que se desestabilice todo. Ten en cuenta que para conseguir mas alcance tienes que al menos, triplicar la potencia actual. Cuando tengas el transmisor ya veremos cómo has de hacer para sacar el máximo rendimiento en alcance y relleno de la zona a cubrir.

Hablando de estabilidad, si es para transmitir de forma pública, monta algo con PLL, El Verónica funciona con éste sistema y ademas tiene la salida de potencia regulable para que puedas variar la potencia de salida del amplificador y ajustarla a tus necesidades. Monta un equipo los mas completo que puedas, ajustado a tu presupuesto y no te cansarás de él. 

La paciencia es clave para el éxito en estas cosas.

Saludos.


----------



## Emanuel2013 (Feb 21, 2013)

bien gracias tiago..

bueno el transmisor lo quiero para transmitir a ser algo de radio ya que tengo computadora con placa de sonido también una consola *behringer xenyx 802* y un *microfono Shure Sm58*, ademas siempre quise armar un transmisor y por supuesto con paciencia lo lograre.. 

veré donde llego con le presupuesto pero ire comprando algunos componentes para armar el verónica.

Que opinas del circuito del transmisor de 4watt, servirá ¿? y el Transmisor de FM de 18 watts 

que opiñión das?


----------



## tiago (Feb 21, 2013)

Emanuel2013 dijo:


> bien gracias tiago..
> 
> bueno el transmisor lo quiero para transmitir a ser algo de radio ya que tengo computadora con placa de sonido también una consola *behringer xenyx 802* y un *microfono Shure Sm58*, ademas siempre quise armar un transmisor y por supuesto con paciencia lo lograre..
> 
> ...



Mira, hay muchos amplificadores que te pueden servir, pero ...
Tienes que tener claro que potencia vas a utilizar y que antena vas a levantar, yo y los demás colegas del Foro te podemos ayudar, pero has de ir por partes. Primero el Verónica y la antena, despues el amplificador ... Vamos a buscar uno de 30 - 40 Watios al menos.

El circuito de 4 watios, si que sirve, si quieres montar ese, adelante, pero es mas para experimentar que otra cosa. Tambien es verdad que sale mas económico  peeero no es tan estable, y la calidad de sonido ni se le acerca.  Ahh se me olvidaba, querrás salir en Stéreo, vé mirando un encoder o solo podras emitir en mono .

Saludos.


----------



## Emanuel2013 (Feb 21, 2013)

ok por ahora voy por el económico pero si lo voy a armar al verónica. si me gustaría salir en estéreo.

vi un circuito no me acuerdo de que parte lo saque es un *transmisor de FM en estéreo* ay subí el circuito. también encontré otros 2 circuitos andará si lo modifico en ves de usar como mono sale como estéreo?

saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 21, 2013)

Hola..."@emanuel2013 " Te sugiero que sigas el consejo de armar un transmisor tipo "Veronica"(sintetizado o PLL) ya que los circuitos sintonizados simples(osciladores LC) no tienen la estabilidad necesaria para que te pueda sintonizar de forma estable y durante un tiempo por ejemplo una radio con sintonia digital(tipo MP3/MP4/MP5, Celular, radios con display en general, portátiles o de automóviles). El problema es que se va corriendo de frecuencia o canal con el transcurrir del tiempo(minutos/horas) lo cual hace imposible predecir la frecuencia en al que te buscaran tus radio-escuchas a menos que tengas instrumental(frecuencimetro) y te tomes el trabajo de corregirla manualmente a cada rato.
Dichos circuitos eran factibles de utilizar cuando los receptores eran también de ese tipo con osciladores LC y sintonia a "piolin" con dial a "ruedita" los cuales si bien todavía existen es una tendencia a ir desapareciendo en el corto plazo.
Vas a tener que estudiar mas el tema de la comunicaciones sobre todo en la banda de FM comercial y en stereo ya que los documentos que subiste no son la solución para emitir en dicho modo.
Utiliza la fabulosa herramienta que es el buscador del foro(la barra superior que pegado al nombre de el foro tiene la etiqueta de "Buscar") y coloca las frases  "codificador stereo" y "sintetizador FM" y tienes mucha información disponible. 
Saludos y suerte con el emprendimiento.

Ric.


----------



## Emanuel2013 (Feb 21, 2013)

hola ricbevi gracias por opinar del proyecto que estoy por armar. si tenes razón buscare lo que me dijiste y me pondré a estudiarlo al tema... es algo muy delicado pero no difícil..

bueno les cuento aquí ay unas fotos del gabinete donde va a estar el transmisor FM que quiero armar.. me gustaría que opinen..

saludos..


----------



## tiago (Feb 21, 2013)

Emanuel2013 dijo:


> hola ricbevi gracias por opinar del proyecto que estoy por armar. si tenes razón buscare lo que me dijiste y me pondré a estudiarlo al tema... es algo muy delicado pero no difícil..
> 
> bueno les cuento aquí ay unas fotos del gabinete donde va a estar el transmisor FM que quiero armar.. me gustaría que opinen..
> 
> saludos..



Es una caja como otra, la opción de usarla es una cuestión de práctica y economía, pues le vas a dar utilidad y no necesitas gastar dinero. No es el primer TX que se monta en éste tipo de cajas. Y tienes sitio para trabajar cómodo. Le puedes instalar también la fuente y el amplificador. Es metálica y dará buen servicio
Si a tí te gusta, perfecto.

Saludos.


----------



## Emanuel2013 (Feb 26, 2013)

DavidGuetta - tenes el amplificador de 30w que usas en tu transmisor..??


----------



## DavidGuetta (Feb 26, 2013)

Disculpa la demora jaja mas vale tarde que nunca 

ahi va.....


----------



## Emanuel2013 (Feb 27, 2013)

hoy gracias david, cuando lo arme te diré que tal anda

saludos..!!


----------



## DavidGuetta (Feb 27, 2013)

Gracias! Te aclaro sí... que esa es la version de 91.5 MHz, o sea, te copié el circuito tal cual lo tengo yo por acá.... si lograras encontrar trimmers tipo ''arco'' sería fantástico para ajustar tu ampli, éstos tanto en la entrada como en la salida. Los valores que te puse son los valores con los que a la frecuencia que trabajo le he logrado sacar mayor ganancia. Los condensadores que le puse a mi ampli son de valores fijos, ya que los trimmer's que te mencione arriba no los encuentro por ningun lado...  al menos aca en chile, en argentina es menos precaria la situación me parece jaja


----------



## mark7612 (Feb 27, 2013)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> Disculpa la demora jaja mas vale tarde que nunca
> 
> ahi va.....



hola amigo solamente una pregunta la resistencia que va junto ala bobina de 15 vueltas  es de 220KOhmios o de 220 Ohmio?,muy bueno el diagrama


----------



## Emanuel2013 (Feb 27, 2013)

hola david ok gracias, mira aqui en santiago argentina se consigen algunos repuestos cuando ande por la capital de mi provincia veré que ay, igual hoy le hago ver el circuito a un profesor amigo y veremos que pasa el me va a ayudar con el proyecto...

saludos 

a escuchen algo de la música que se escucha qui...!!


----------



## DavidGuetta (Feb 27, 2013)

mark7612 dijo:


> hola amigo solamente una pregunta la resistencia que va junto ala bobina de 15 vueltas  es de 220KOhmios o de 220 Ohmio?,muy bueno el diagrama



220 Kilo Ohm.


Saludos


----------



## marcelocg (Mar 1, 2013)

que musica sera emanuel folclore o guaracha santiagueña?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 12, 2013)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> 220 Kilo Ohm.
> 
> 
> Saludos



La resistencia es de 2.2 Ohm, no de 220 Kilo Ohm como puse arriba, lo siento!!

Pero la bobina asociada sigue siendo la misma.


----------

